# 4 ferret owners only :-P



## asianblood07 (May 19, 2009)

hi *EVERY1*.. i have 2 ferrets.. 1 male & 1 female, i think they are unrelated! they probably about 1 year and 4 months not sure exact!​ 
they mated 3 weeks ago and i have separated them BUT every time i take them out to play the male trys to mate again! 
even during the day they mated after few hours he tried to mate with her AGAIN!! :gasp:​ 
what i want 2 know is that normal? no break :whistling2:!! they not been castrated or anything.. they normal .. 
i have separated them since then but just 4 the knowledge..​


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Please tell me this is a joke.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

I hope to gawd that this is a joke. 



asianblood07 said:


> hi *EVERY1*.. i have 2 ferrets.. 1 male & 1 female, i think they are unrelated! they probably about 1 year and 4 months not sure exact!​
> they mated 3 weeks ago and i have separated them BUT every time i take them out to play the male trys to mate again!
> even during the day they mated after few hours he tried to mate with her AGAIN!! :gasp:​
> what i want 2 know is that normal? no break :whistling2:!! they not been castrated or anything.. they normal ..
> i have separated them since then but just 4 the knowledge..​


If it isn't....

Riiiight, let me get this straight....you're breeding Ferrets who might be related and you have no general idea of breeding in the first place? Well done! :bash::bash:

Of course it's bleddy normal, if they're both in season they'll try and mate over and over again, they don't say oop could be pregnant lets stop and wait for a test! You can't keep putting them together and letting them mate. 
I hope for the Ferrets sake that she only has a phantom.


----------



## asianblood07 (May 19, 2009)

erm thanks 4 the comment but if u guys think its a "joke" then dont bother comment.. save me and YOU time..

i didnt think about breading them because i didnt know at what age they sexually meature.. 
which is WHY I ASKED!! i have read through the net about breading etc but they not clear enough... 
which is y i had to go through the most painfull forum ever to get an answer.. so either leave a comment related to MY question or leave GOD! 

then again thanks 4 the comment! should i leave them seperated or will it be fine if they mate again?..


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

Leave them seperate, and look into getting both done, it will calm the male down and get rid of alot of the smell, stop the female most likely bleeding to death, and then they can live together happily.


----------



## asianblood07 (May 19, 2009)

Catherine896 said:


> Leave them seperate, and look into getting both done, it will calm the male down and get rid of alot of the smell, stop the female most likely bleeding to death, and then they can live together happily.


thank you for the comment most appreciate it.. but they already mated before! would it be ok if i get them both done now or should i wait and see if she will get pregnant? 

thanks again..: victory:


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

I dont know to be honest, Ive never looked into breeding them. The male can be done now obviously, Im not sure if the vet can check if she is pregnant, or if they can go ahead with the spay if she is anyway. 

Just dont put them together for any amount of time as it will be stressing them badly. Were they bought together as babies?

What do other people think on the female about spaying/possibly being pregnant?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

asianblood07 said:


> erm thanks 4 the comment but if u guys think its a "joke" then dont bother comment.. save me and YOU time..
> 
> i didnt think about breading them because i didnt know at what age they sexually meature..
> which is WHY I ASKED!! i have read through the net about breading etc but they not clear enough...
> ...


 Here's another option. Take them both to the vet and have them both neutered. Then they won't stink your house out and the male won't constantly rape the female and cause deepp bite wounds to her neck which are very very painful and could get infected, and you won't end up with loads of unwanted ferrets to try to find homes for with equally unknowledgeable owners who also won't have them neutered and will also let them breed together.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

asianblood07 said:


> erm thanks 4 the comment but if u guys think its a "joke" then dont bother comment.. save me and YOU time..
> 
> i didnt think about breading them because i didnt know at what age they sexually meature..
> which is WHY I ASKED!! i have read through the net about breading etc but they not clear enough...
> ...


They are sexually mature at 6 months, which is common knowledge. You should have read up on and talked to reputable breeders about breeding, mating, maturity etc BEFORE mating them. I DO hope you have very experienced breeders and vets on hand for 24/7 help...Given their age you will probably need it when you least expect!
They need to be left separate otherwise (potentially _even more_) damage could be done to the jill.


----------



## asianblood07 (May 19, 2009)

Catherine896 said:


> I dont know to be honest, Ive never looked into breeding them. The male can be done now obviously, Im not sure if the vet can check if she is pregnant, or if they can go ahead with the spay if she is anyway.
> 
> Just dont put them together for any amount of time as it will be stressing them badly. Were they bought together as babies?
> 
> What do other people think on the female about spaying/possibly being pregnant?


better this reply than other!!. Thank you very much for the reply :2thumb:.. i have separated them since they first mated but just wanted to confirm as they really enjoy it when they play together (when am ALWAYS around)..
i will get them to the vet in few weeks and see what can be done it's just that i got them checked last week and everything is fine with them :flrt:. 
yeah i got them both together and was told they not related.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Catherine896 said:


> What do other people think on the female about spaying/possibly being pregnant?


Having done it many times (we used to rescue, and still take in the odd couple here and there) I don't think there's any issue with it providing neither are left to suffer, and in this case especially I think it's the most responsible thing the owner could do. 



fenwoman said:


> Here's another option. Take them both to the vet and have them both neutered. Then they won't stink your house out and the male won't constantly rape the female and cause deepp bite wounds to her neck which are very very painful and could get infected, and you won't end up with loads of unwanted ferrets to try to find homes for with equally unknowledgeable owners who also won't have them neutered and will also let them breed together.


:notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## asianblood07 (May 19, 2009)

Thanks 4 the comment & i got the answer i wanted...: victory:


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Why are you leaving the vets for a few weeks? Why not take them on Monday when they will be open and it will most likely be better to take them sooner rather than later


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

can a 4 month of ferret even be ready to mate?


----------



## asianblood07 (May 19, 2009)

Freakinfreak said:


> Why are you leaving the vets for a few weeks? Why not take them on Monday when they will be open and it will most likely be better to take them sooner rather than later


yep will see how it goes... : victory:


----------



## asianblood07 (May 19, 2009)

sundia said:


> can a 4 month of ferret even be ready to mate?


who ever!! said they are 4 month old?


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

asianblood07 said:


> who ever!! said they are 4 month old?



calm it kermit  ur original post was misleading.. i read it as 1 was and the other was 4 months but im guessing you meant they are both 1 year and 4 months each


----------



## asianblood07 (May 19, 2009)

Rum_Kitty said:


> AM FREAK


As expected.. :notworthy:


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

It is a true effing tragedy that any person can get a pet. Sorry, I've really got no sympathy for you. Only for your poor ferrets.


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

I think if you take them sooner it will be better on their's and your part.
If you leave it too soon and you don't want baby ferrets but they are pregnant then you will probably be better off taking them sooner...
And you can get them done and perhaps somehow aborted before they turn out to be preggers...

: victory:


----------



## asianblood07 (May 19, 2009)

Rum_Kitty said:


> It is a true effing tragedy that any person can get a pet. Sorry, I've really got no sympathy for you. Only for your poor ferrets.


keep ur "sympathy" 4 yourself coz they dont need it.. and u probably have nothing else to do other than waste my time.. end of the line.. find something else to do, read a new paper or go play xbox or PS games.. away from ur stupid comments..


----------



## asianblood07 (May 19, 2009)

Freakinfreak said:


> I think if you take them sooner it will be better on their's and your part.
> If you leave it too soon and you don't want baby ferrets but they are pregnant then you will probably be better off taking them sooner...
> And you can get them done and perhaps somehow aborted before they turn out to be preggers...
> 
> : victory:


yah will dafo.. but cant do monday.. thanks 4 the comment mate..: victory:


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

A new paper? As opposed to an old paper? And they do deserve my sympathy. You clearly done sod all research on keeping ferrets, you are letting them breed even though you know very little about them, the whole thing is a recipe for disaster and the reason ferret shelters are full to the brim of unwanted fuzzies in the spring and summer months. I'm all for people learning about their pets, but you're showing shocking ignorance of ANY pet animal, especially the sort that breed as violently as ferrets do, by keeping them the way you are. And way to go, presuming that I have nothing better to do...when actually I'm concerned about the welfare of your poor ferrets. Very mature. :2thumb:


----------



## beardie&crestielover (Feb 20, 2010)

look mate if your onna get a pet ... a ferret learn about it first 
Rum_KittyIt is a true effing tragedy that any person can get a pet. Sorry, I've really got no sympathy for you. Only for your poor ferrets. Today 08:34 PM



i agreee but i am 14-15 and have 2 ferrets as my mate wanted to get ridden of them (babies) and he ofered me and so i did research so i think before people sell the animals they should ask for wat the person knows i kept mine in a 5 ft long hutch and my friend knew someone who kept 3 in a 2 foot hutch witch i umbelieveable and cruel in my opinion 
but my point is dont jst get somthing bcause its cool or cutee :bash:


----------



## asianblood07 (May 19, 2009)

i didnt bother readin it mate.. good luck finding some1 else 2 read it.. " *Rum_Kitty* "


----------



## beardie&crestielover (Feb 20, 2010)

Rum_Kitty said:


> A new paper? As opposed to an old paper? And they do deserve my sympathy. You clearly done sod all research on keeping ferrets, you are letting them breed even though you know very little about them, the whole thing is a recipe for disaster and the reason ferret shelters are full to the brim of unwanted fuzzies in the spring and summer months. I'm all for people learning about their pets, but you're showing shocking ignorance of ANY pet animal, especially the sort that breed as violently as ferrets do, by keeping them the way you are. And way to go, presuming that I have nothing better to do...when actually I'm concerned about the welfare of your poor ferrets. Very mature. :2thumb:


ahah agree 100% like the begining by the way lol


----------



## asianblood07 (May 19, 2009)

beardie&crestielover said:


> but my point is dont jst get somthing bcause its cool or cutee


thats the first reason y ppl get an animal.. 2nd.. i do know how to take care of my ferrets but thanks for the comment..


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

beardie&crestielover said:


> ahah agree 100% like the begining by the way lol


Thanks . It's a real shame its falling on deaf ears. Apparently some people are happy mistreating their pets. And are too dense to read a few lines of text! :lol2:


----------



## beardie&crestielover (Feb 20, 2010)

asianblood07 said:


> i didnt bother readin it mate.. good luck finding some1 else 2 read it..


 ahah i really dont care i am not the stupid one letting 2 possibly reated animals breed even though i dont have a :censor: clue about them


----------



## beardie&crestielover (Feb 20, 2010)

Rum_Kitty said:


> Thanks . It's a real shame its falling on deaf ears. Apparently some people are happy mistreating their pets. And are too dense to read a few lines of text! :lol2:


ahah :lol2:


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

beardie&crestielover said:


> look mate if your onna get a pet ... a ferret learn about it first
> Rum_KittyIt is a true effing tragedy that any person can get a pet. Sorry, I've really got no sympathy for you. Only for your poor ferrets. Today 08:34 PM
> 
> 
> ...


Thats exactly what I mean. People like you deserve the right to keep pets. Certain other people don't. :whistling2: Talking about your mate keeping them in tiny hutches of course :lol2:


----------



## asianblood07 (May 19, 2009)

Rum_Kitty said:


> Thanks . It's a real shame its falling on deaf ears. Apparently some people are happy mistreating their pets. And are too dense to read a few lines of text! :lol2:


another wasted comment, effort, time, money.. i wonder if u pay 4 ur net or someone else does.. coz it seems like u paying and gaining nothin.. congrates u got it :no1:


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

asianblood07 said:


> another wasted comment, effort, time, money.. i wonder if u pay 4 ur net or someone else does.. coz it seems like u paying and gaining nothin.. congrates u got it :no1:


Um...you do realise by continuing to reply to my posts you are also wasting your "effort, time, money..." don't you? Why don't you spend that time researching on ferrets and actually learning how to care for them...*gasp*....PROPERLY?


----------



## beardie&crestielover (Feb 20, 2010)

Rum_Kitty said:


> Thats exactly what I mean. People like you deserve the right to keep pets. Certain other people don't. :whistling2: Talking about your mate keeping them in tiny hutches of course :lol2:


 yes agreee lol i did offer one of my hutches witch i had witch was 4 foot and he gladly had it so i am quite chuffed lol


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Calm down everyone!
Have a cuppa and put your feet up and chill.

The OP is clearly not as knowledgable as they should be but atleast they are asking beforehand.

OP: Am i right in thinking you know that you are in the wrong here? If you are accepting the fact that you've done something wrong and are going to resolve it soon, i.e, the vets within the next week then good on you for accepting responsibility and taking the appropriate actions. 

I'm not looking for an argument or nasty retalliation from anyone but people do make mistakes and this is just a rather silly one. I'm just comparing this to starving animals etc, which have been taken to the extremes. Luckily the OP has decided to catch this kerfuffle in the early stages as to sort it out.

Please don't flame me for this, you can but i won't react as i know there are always 2 sides to any story. The fact is that someone didn't know exactly what they were doing and now has a problem but atleast they are now sorting it.

OP: like it's been notified already, is there anyway you can seperate the 2 ferrets until you can get them both to the vets? May i also suggest that when you take them out for "playtime" that you let one out at a time. Also, when you take them to the vets please keep them in seperate carriers. Good luck : victory:


----------



## beardie&crestielover (Feb 20, 2010)

Rum_Kitty said:


> Um...you do realise by continuing to reply to my posts you are also wasting your "effort, time, money..." don't you? Why don't you spend that time researching on ferrets and actually learning how to care for them...*gasp*....PROPERLY?


 
aaha i am loling right now !! :lol2::no1:


----------



## asianblood07 (May 19, 2009)

Rum_Kitty said:


> Um...you do realise by continuing to reply to my posts you are also wasting your "effort, time, money..." don't you? Why don't you spend that time researching on ferrets and actually learning how to care for them...*gasp*....PROPERLY?


effort? nop¬ time? nop¬ money? most definitely nop.. anything else? just coz it refers to you does not mean everyone else is like you:2thumb:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

asianblood07 said:


> keep ur "sympathy" 4 yourself coz they dont need it.. .


I'm afraid they do need sympathy because they are with an owner who doesn't know how to care for them properly and the female is suffering pain and stress because of the attentions of the male. Hopefully though you will have them both neutered ASAP and do some reading up about ferret care and then thy won't need anyone's sympathy.
Have you been to these sites which are very useful and contain swathes of good info.

The National Ferret Welfare Society site - nfws

The British Ferret Club


----------



## beardie&crestielover (Feb 20, 2010)

:2thumb:asian blood go read up some information on ferrets 
now chill this is all our own opinions of course mine and rum kittys are right though :devil::2thumb:


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> I'm afraid they do need sympathy because they are with an owner who doesn't know how to care for them properly and the female is suffering pain and stress because of the attentions of the male. Hopefully though you will have them both neutered ASAP and do some reading up about ferret care and then thy won't need anyone's sympathy.
> Have you been to these sites which are very useful and contain swathes of good info.
> 
> The National Ferret Welfare Society site - nfws
> ...


This! :notworthy:


----------



## asianblood07 (May 19, 2009)

Freakinfreak said:


> Calm down everyone!
> Have a cuppa and put your feet up and chill.
> 
> The OP is clearly not as knowledgable as they should be but atleast they are asking beforehand.
> ...


ok i might be wrong BUT i did come to this forum KNOWNING 100% that it will end up like this.. like i mentioned before i have already separated them and their cage is X-big enough to keep them inside *separated* and relaxed.. 

i have searched before buying them both and read through the net all about them.. just because some random idiot said i dont care about my ferret does not make me feel down it only waste their time.. although i have already said "leave a comment related to MY question" AND ONLY MINE!! but ppl stil think coz they have nothing else to do they will continue.. i dont appreciate the comment if they are related to my question not some random PIG think that i dont care about my ferrets. 

am not blaming u :Na_Na_Na_Na:.. things link this happen when random ppl comment thinking it will help but instead it's the opposite!! will get them to the vet ASAP,* i do love* my ferrets.. 

then again ppl maybe didnt know that i was a human.. well heloo am ALSO a human, believe it or not! i think i mentioned everythin : victory:


----------



## asianblood07 (May 19, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> I'm afraid they do need sympathy because they are with an owner who doesn't know how to care for them properly and the female is suffering pain and stress because of the attentions of the male. Hopefully though you will have them both neutered ASAP and do some reading up about ferret care and then thy won't need anyone's sympathy.
> Have you been to these sites which are very useful and contain swathes of good info.
> 
> The National Ferret Welfare Society site - nfws
> ...


sorry but r u dumb or what? i have already mentioned that i have seperated them.. keep ur comment 2 urself coz i dont need them.. btw thanks 4 the site :2thumb:


----------



## asianblood07 (May 19, 2009)

beardie&crestielover said:


> :2thumb:asian blood go read up some information on ferrets SOMETHING I HAVE ALREADY DONE.. THANK YOU!!
> now chill this is all our own opinions of course mine and rum kittys are right though :devil::2thumb:


 u comments only refer to me being careless with my ferrets which i do not like to even think about!!


----------



## daisyleo (Nov 23, 2006)

Just to point out in one of the first posts it says you'll leave the vets for a few weeks, you WILL have babies by then.

Ferrets are very fertile and a short pregnancy and if he has mated her even once there is a 99% chance she is having babies PLEASE take her and get her checked, if not spayed as soon as possible, like Monday. This will show just how much of a caring owner you are!


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

asianblood07 said:


> hi *EVERY1*.. i have 2 ferrets.. 1 male & 1 female, i think they are unrelated! they probably about 1 year and 4 months not sure exact!​
> 
> they mated 3 weeks ago and i have separated them BUT every time i take them out to play the male trys to mate again!
> even during the day they mated after few hours he tried to mate with her AGAIN!! :gasp:​
> ...


ok, i have read the whole thread but you ask for answers only to the questions you wrote about and that is what i will give. mating again on the same day is normal. that he is still trying 3 weeks later is not, the jill should be out (or well on the way) of season by then. are you sure hes attempting to mate and not just playing? is she still in full season? personaly id get them neutard as soon as. unless you can find good homes for a litter of ferrets that will likely run into double figures or you have a unique selling point that i dont know about? this is not me judging this is me attempting to help and i hope it does.


----------



## asianblood07 (May 19, 2009)

daisyleo said:


> Just to point out in one of the first posts it says you'll leave the vets for a few weeks, you WILL have babies by then.
> 
> Ferrets are very fertile and a short pregnancy and if he has mated her even once there is a 99% chance she is having babies PLEASE take her and get her checked, if not spayed as soon as possible, like Monday. This will show just how much of a caring owner you are!


hanks

Thanks 4 ur comment. like i said i cant do monday,, dont worry i know how to take car of them : victory: .. will hopefully book it for tuesday or wednesday.. :notworthy:



miss_ferret said:


> ok, i have read the whole thread but you ask for answers only to the questions you wrote about and that is what i will give. mating again on the same day is normal. that he is still trying 3 weeks later is not, the jill should be out (or well on the way) of season by then. are you sure hes attempting to mate and not just playing? is she still in full season? personaly id get them neutard as soon as. unless you can find good homes for a litter of ferrets that will likely run into double figures or you have a unique selling point that i dont know about? this is not me judging this is me attempting to help and i hope it does.


thanks 4 answering my question really appricate it. yah he is trying to mate her not play with her :whistling2:. i will get then 2 the vet and see what can be done. thanks... : victory:


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Well done, try to get them to the Vet's as soon as you can to prevent any possible chance of having babies UNLESS you know of 3-9 (dependant on the number born obvs.) homes for the kits, or are definate that you could keep them all.

If you're not looking to breed them, then let's hope that she's not pregnant 

Let us know how it goes on Tuesday/Wednesday as, already pointed out, ferrets have very short pregnancys so better to catch it sooner rather than later :2thumb:

Also, in regards to the cage, would be be possible for you to put something solid against the seperating "panel" so that they have even less access to each other.


----------



## x-firefly-x (May 10, 2009)

How did the vet visit go?


----------



## polecat0303 (Jun 7, 2009)

This thread was absolutely infuriating to read - I can't say anything that hasn't already been said, but would like to register my anger and dismay that yet more senseless people continue to breed. Someone mentioned that we should calm down becuase he's not intentionally mistreating his ferrets - intentional, or cruelty through ignorance- can the animal tell the difference? No, it just suffers.

I sincerely hope your Jill is not pregnant with (possibly inbred) kits.


----------



## FuzzyFurry (Dec 13, 2009)

Maybe we should direct the OP to FeFo and let them talk to him. That and point him in the direction of someone who runs or works in a ferret rescue.... Invite him to spend a day there and show him exactly how many unwanted ferrets there are in the country. Might knock some sense into him :bash:


----------



## Fuzzball (May 16, 2007)

I havent had a chance to read the whole thread, but has anyone checked with the OP that it was actually a mating that took place and not just a randy in season hob dragging a jill around and doing all the motions? As im sure many ferret owners know that an entire hob will drag anything around if it looks slightly jill like!!

OP, was the jills vulva swollen when the hob was dragging her around?


----------



## jediwarrior (Aug 30, 2008)

I cant believe what i have read you have a male and female and you have not separated them or had them castrated or spayed:gasp::censor: 
did u not think to read up on them or to get them done at 7 months old if i was u i`d get to a vet and hope that your ferrets are not pregnant as the female is gona need a lot or care. Did you not think that when the males balls started to drop that u had to split them??? But then you seen them mating and then you let them both out to play what you think was gona happen :censor: well to late now go to a vet a good one is peak in sheffield in woodseats and ask them to check the female i also advice u to gat your male castrated soon as pos. rant over

if you need a hand pm me and i`ll see what we can do as we are fairly close to you


----------



## jediwarrior (Aug 30, 2008)

if you wont to contact me at the rescue i`ll see what we can do for the op i run sheffield ferret rescue and we may be able to do somethin to help i know the op has had some rants but we all have to learn and thats how we get experience ect. 

lets hope the female is not preg and this is just a little randyness from the male


----------



## asianblood07 (May 19, 2009)

Since this case is sorted can any of the admin lock the thread.

Thank you.


----------



## laura_aldridge1987 (Dec 6, 2009)

If the female is pregnant it is generally accepted as being safe to spay her early on in the pregnancy.


----------



## x-firefly-x (May 10, 2009)

just to let people know that vasectomised hobs tubes will and do reconnect so the best option is neutering both sexes  otherwise you will end up with however many kits x the number of jills the v-hob is living with

asian blood- well done for taking them to the vets-i would love to know the results could you please pm them to me?


----------

